# Icg-impedandce Cardiograghy



## brake (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello Group:

I am a new member to the AAPC with 5 years of work experience and I will be taking my exam in early 2008.  I currently work for a mulit-speciality medical practice: Hematology, Oncology, Internal Medicine, Ancillary Studies, the list goes on.  Our managers and clinical staff were trained on new machine ICG,which as the Senior Billing member who trains our billers was not aware of until afterwards.  My question comes in here, Is this something a internal medicine group should be falicating performing this test? The company performing this test is has provided the information for billing but the information is conflicting on the HFCA exam form.  Can someone please help me out.  Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Shaunta Brake
Rocky Mount, NC.27804
cbrake@encmg.com
Senior Medical Biller


----------

